# Just the tip... Just for a second...



## DKMD (May 3, 2016)

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/natio...ing-genitals-yearbook-photo-article-1.2622668

Further proof that we've become too PC in this country. What ever happened to 'boys will be boys'? 

Stupid prank? Yes!

Worthy of legal action? Hell no!

Hopefully this whole thing gets thrown out before this kid gets in any real trouble.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2016)

They're just dragging it in the dirt...
Sounds like a dick move to me...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

Sounds like they are blowing it all out of proportion, It was pretty small prank.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2016)

I suspect the prosecutor is jealous because he was unable to go to the lengths necessary to perform a similar prank in his law school graduation photo...

Weiner jokes are easy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2016)

It's pretty funny, but a boner move nonetheless. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 3, 2016)

Reminds me of my favorite song...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 3, 2016)

I find it hilarious they were using the photo for promotion and advertising all year and then they finally caught it, Of course he's going to catch something if he isn't careful....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 3, 2016)

> *The stiff punishment accounts for each person present at a photoshoot* where Osborn let his penis hang out over the waistband of his football pants in the now-tarnished photo obtained by the TV station.



Any defense attorney is going to blow about 99% of this B_S_ out of the water in something under 2 seconds flat.

Present would have been, the members of the team... who he showers with after practice!
The coach, assistant coach, whomever... who have no doubt also been in the locker room!
The photographer... Who obviously didn't see it, or he's guilty of distribution of child pornography.
_(As is the school for that matter.)_

Obviously not a big thang, if they distributed it for a year before finding it. And, they have just committed the biggest error imaginable by charging him, calling everyone's attention to it, and notifying everyone that it was on the front of all the football programs.

Should have kept their mouths shut, read him the riot act, made him pay for costs of recall of the 250 yearbooks, and got a life!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

We have actress's and actors with "wardrobe mishaps" almost daily- send out 250 sharpies to yearbook recipients and let them fix books themselves. Do we not have real crimes on the books waiting to go to trial- if not Fire half the judges and P. A.'s in this county so they can stay busy on real crimes..................

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## kweinert (May 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I suspect the prosecutor is jealous because he was unable to go to the lengths necessary to perform a similar prank in his law school graduation photo...
> 
> Weiner jokes are easy!



Just for the record, that's "Wiener" :)

In German it's the second letter made long, not the first.

So my name is pronounced Wy-nert not Wee-nert :)

Trust me on this, I've had a lifetime of experience.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

Whether he had his weener or his wyner out this just shows that the school is over exposing this to the world when they should have just quietly brought it to a happy ending themselves.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2016)




----------

